# Camping in the Uintas



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Hey does anybody know whether you need to reserve a camping spot at a certain campsite if going to a camp ground in the Uintas National Forest?

This time of year on weekends because of the hunt season I'm assuming it might be busier than usual.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

themockingjaye said:


> Hey does anybody know whether you need to reserve a camping spot at a certain campsite if going to a camp ground in the Uintas National Forest?
> 
> This time of year on weekends because of the hunt season I'm assuming it might be busier than usual.


Last time I hunted them I parked by a popular campground to hike into my spot for a few days, there wasn't a single **** car in that parking area. In fact, I didn't see a single soul for the three days I spent back in there.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Ok good to know, guess its not as popular as I thought. I know there's the $6 fee to get into the forest but some campgrounds have their own separate charge, in other national parks ive been to, i was hoping that wasn't the case here in the uintas.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

If you're talking about the Mirror Lake Highway area you need either a 3-day pass for $6 or 7-day pass for $12, or a yearly pass for $45. All of these passes are good for both the Mirror Lake Highway Recreation Corridor and American Fork Canyon. You can possibly get ticketed if you park in the parking lots and don't have a pass, but as I understand it you won't if you're driving into undeveloped areas off the highway. I could be wrong. I get an AF Canyon pass every year so it doesn't come up for me.

https://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/uwcnf/passes-permits/recreation/?cid=STELPRDB5052873

About campground reservations, sorry, I should have put this in originally. The campgrounds are closed at this point. It looks like they're first-come-first-served for most of September. There's plenty of camping off the highway that is free and legal.

https://www.recreation.gov/camping/campgrounds/233730


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Jedidiah said:


> If you're talking about the Mirror Lake Highway area you need either a 3-day pass for $6 or 7-day pass for $12, or a yearly pass for $45. All of these passes are good for both the Mirror Lake Highway Recreation Corridor and American Fork Canyon. You can possibly get ticketed if you park in the parking lots and don't have a pass, but as I understand it you won't if you're driving into undeveloped areas off the highway. I could be wrong. I get an AF Canyon pass every year so it doesn't come up for me.
> 
> https://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/uwcnf/passes-permits/recreation/?cid=STELPRDB5052873


Thanks, so those fees also get you the camping (not just use of the roads) it sounds like.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I added the part about the reservations while you were replying, sorry about that. The $6-$7-$45 fee is basically a day use fee, it allows you to park at the trailheads and use the improved fishing access, bathrooms, etc. The camping fee for an improved campground typically includes only those amenities for that campground, though there might be exceptions I don't know of. If you have questions about a specific area you can ask the rangers at the ranger station (if you know you're going to pass one while it's staffed) or call the Heber-Kamas district office at 435-783-4338. I always put my pass in the window if I'm going to park on the road there and camp for free just off the road, not sure if that's necessary but I have it anyway so why not.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Jedidiah said:


> I added the part about the reservations while you were replying, sorry about that. The $6-$7-$45 fee is basically a day use fee, it allows you to park at the trailheads and use the improved fishing access, bathrooms, etc. The camping fee for an improved campground typically includes only those amenities for that campground, though there might be exceptions I don't know of. If you have questions about a specific area you can ask the rangers at the ranger station (if you know you're going to pass one while it's staffed) or call the Heber-Kamas district office at 435-783-4338. I always put my pass in the window if I'm going to park on the road there and camp for free just off the road, not sure if that's necessary but I have it anyway so why not.


Ah yes awesome ill stop by the kamas office on the way and ask.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The campgrounds are virtually empty and there are tons of nice "dispersed" camping spots. Basically, if you need some sort of pass or permit there will be signage letting you know. If there is no sign or the area is not developed in some way...parking lot, trail head, restrooms, camp site, etc, you are free to us it for free.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

The last part of what you just said is not true. If you park in the paved parking lots or use the restrooms without a pass and a ranger sees it you could get ticketed. The improved campsites are 100% closed, I called and asked yesterday. Parking on the road and camping or camping at the pullouts with no buildings or paving is free unless otherwise posted. If it's a National Forest Service facility on Mirror Lake Highway you need a pass, you could get ticketed for not paying. Definitely not a good idea to park all day in the lots without a pass. 

Edit: Felt ridiculous after correcting something said by someone like you BP, who is obviously an authority on hunting here. I just want to make it clear I'm only talking about the Mirror Lake Highway Corridor.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Personally, if I see a concrete fire ring, or any sort of pavement in a camping area at all, I take that as a clue that I'm not far enough away. Conversely, if I see nothing but dirt, no pavement for miles, and the only fire rings are made out of stone foraged from the area; then I know I'm in the type of area I want to be in. Also, if taking a dump involves a shovel, then I'm definitely in the type of area I want to be in. :mrgreen:


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

lmao


----------

